# SKB shotguns?



## GriffinGaDawg (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone ever shoot one?  I really want a 12/20 combo and I've read somewhere that they are good guns?  Any insight would be appreciated.  I liked the Mossberg combo but heard really bad things about it.  Thanks.


----------



## deadend (Jan 3, 2009)

If you're talking about the o/u guns then yes they are killer guns.  SKB produced a lot of shotguns for Weatherby.


----------



## sljones (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a 20 gauge automatic that is a sweet shooting little gun. Very lightweight.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 9, 2009)

The SKB O/U is probably one of the really underrated guns, and good value, especially if you can find a used one.

SKB America is known for it's first class customer service.


No comparison at all between SKB and Mossberg.


----------

